

Reinventing the common bicycle wheel - pardo
http://www.superpedestrian.com/

======
ColinWright
Previous submission with some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6867962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6867962)
(over 20 comments)

More comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6858585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6858585)
(a few comments)

Other submissions without comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6857995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6857995)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6857778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6857778)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6856892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6856892)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603567)

There may be more - these are just the ones I found with this search:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28cop...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28copenhagen+wheel%29&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

